# suche freie Musik



## Kimble (14. September 2002)

hi,
wusste nich wo ich das hinposten sollte, also:

wir programmieren grad eine Grafikdemo, und dazu gehört auch Musik.
weiß jemand, wo ich Musik-Files im Internet finde, die kostenlos sind, und wir verwenden könnten???


----------



## Psyclic (14. September 2002)

mp3.com
mp3.de
flashkit.com <- free loops etc...


----------

